# why wont mine have babies



## dragon86 (Apr 10, 2011)

im still new to breeding rabbits but ive had 2 that just seem to not have their babies at all even though u could feel them all the way up to the due date after that they just seem to stop begien pregant.both were proven mothers before i got them. although one did get out of her cage some how witch could be the reason for her but what would of happened to the other one. never did find any blood in eithers cage. witch has happen before from one eating her young after they died due to weather and me not getting told i bought a bred doe.

 i also have another that has her babies but out of 3 litters hasnt had a single one live she has them all over the pen even though i have a really big box for her to have babies in. is there any way to fix this problem. wonder if i could lock her in the box on the due date the box is ruffly 2ft by 1 1/2 ft and about 2ft tall . (first box i built i went over board and its built into the chicken coop so its staying)


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 16, 2011)

Try a smaller box.  Most don't like having their babies in "open" spaces and a space that large makes it hard for the kits to stay warm.  I use a covered cat box or a box about 12x8x8.

Oh, and if you've never had kits they don't mother them like cats and dogs do.  They don't stay with the babies and will only feed once or twice a day.  The rest of the time she will stay away from them.


----------

